# HMS Formidable - National Sea Training School



## BosunsMate

Did any of our group attend or have connections with this school in Portishead.
The school opened in 1906 and closed in 1983.


----------



## oldsalt1

When on Comben Longstaff's Corkbrook during the summer of 1964 boys from the school used to sometimes come aboard with an instructor and lower the offside lifeboat. Row or sail around the docks a couple of times and hoist it back on board. Better them than us as the boat took some winding back on board.


----------



## richardwakeley

This school, usually referred to in Portishead as 'the Nautical School', was a few hundred yards from my home. The boys wore a kind of merchant navy working gear, or naval rating rig on parades. They marched past our house every Sunday going to church. In 50s and 60s, when i was at school and college, it was an Approved School. They were given encouragement to go to sea in the MN, but have no idea how many did join. An original mast from HMS Formidable was on their parade ground. The school for 'wayward' Bristol boys had moved ashore around 1905, the old wooden warship anchored in King Road having become rotten. The buildings at Nore Point are now flats.


----------



## BosunsMate

Nautical School Service
On the first Sunday of September we hold a special service at 11.30am at St Nicholas’ to remember the work of the former Portishead Nautical School. We are always pleased to welcome former boys from the school for this service.


----------

